

Schmidt: “Our competitors aren’t innovating, they’re responding with lawsuits” - tilt
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/07/19/googles-schmidt-our-competitors-arent-innovating-theyre-responding-with-lawsuits/

======
saibotd
Google is fighting on all fronts right now. Google+, Android, Google Music and
Chromebooks to name a few. Of course they are making a lot of enemies.

I would give my left leg to see where Google, Apple, MS, etc. stand in 5-10
years ...

